# Rye Patch Stargazer



## Steven Dillon (May 17, 2017)

Another macro flower from my portfolio.  This subject and a couple of others were just sitting outside the Rye Patch on the front steps as I wandered past one warm Spring afternoon a few years back.  I really couldn't resist such an attractive flower.

Techs:
Canon 5D
F/22
1.3 seconds
180mm
No Flash


----------

